
An analysis on AlphaStar's superhuman speed - legatus
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/ak3v4i/d_an_analysis_on_how_alphastars_superhuman_speed/
======
nabla9
Besides superhuman speed, AlphaStar could see the whole map at once unlike the
human player. After beating human 5-0, they had extra exhibition match with
new version of AlphaStar that had cameral like vision where it had to look
around, and AlphaStar lost that game.

AlphaStar has till way to go before it can beat top human in a fair match.

------
legatus
I found this analysis by u/SoulDrivenOlives very interesting, so I thought
that maybe here people would both find value in it and add in some of their
thoughts. I recommend reading it all if you're interested in the recently
displayed AlphaStar SC2 AI.

